# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  الموت الدماغي : نفس تميتها بغير حق مقابل نفس تحييها بالحرام !

## د . أبو بكر خليل

_في مسألة زرع الأعضاء الآدمية_
* الموت الدماغي : نفسٌ تُميتها بغير حق ... مقابل نفسٍ تُحييها بالحرام !*

بمناسبة ما نشر و أذيع عن البدء في مناقشة مشروع قانون زرع الأعضاء البشرية في مجلس الشعب بمصر  - تمهيدا لإقراره تشريعيا و إنفاذه عمليا في حال موافقة الأغلبية البرلمانية عليه – و لكوني من المهتمين بمتابعة و دراسة تلك القضية الهامة و العامة ، التي تمس صميم أرواح و أجساد الجميع ؛ فقد أحببت أن أسهم – عبر منبركم – في إبداء الرأي و عرض الأدلة في قضية زرع أو غرس الأعضاء البشرية ، و بخاصة ممن أُطلق عليهم مرضى " الموت الدماغي " ؛ عسى الله تعالى أن ينفع بها .

• إزاء ازدياد الحاجة إلى ما اعتبر قطع غيار بشرية من أعضاء الأجساد الحيوية - نظرا لازدياد الأمراض المهلكة و الفشل الوظيفي العضوي ، بسبب التلوث البيئي و غيره - تفتّقت أذهان شياطين الإنس عن حيلة خبيثة لإيجاد وسيلة دائمة و وفيرة للحصول على تلك الأعضاء ؛ فقاموا باختلاق مقولة " الموت الدماغي " أو " الموت الإكلينيكي " بديلاً من " الموت الحقيقي " المعروف لدى كل البشر منذ بدء الخليقة .
و تم الترويج لدعوى اعتبار المرضى بما سمي بالموت الدماغي موتى و لو كانت بعض أعضائهم و أجهزة أجسامهم تقوم بوظائفها ، و قلوبهم مازالت تعمل و تنبض و تضخّ الدماء ، و أطلقوا على هؤلاء المرضى اسما زائفا مخادعا هو : " الجثة ذات القلب النابض " ! 
كيف يطلق عليها جثة و قلبها يعمل و يضخ الدم في عروقها ، و بقية أجهزتها تقوم بوظائفها ؟!
و لا نتحدث هنا عن عمل تلك الأعضاء و الأجهزة لعدة لحظات أو دقائق كما يردون و يحتجون بحركة و رفرفة المذبوح ، و إنما نتحدث عن عملها ساعات و أيام و أسابيع .
و أيضا لا نتحدث هنا عن عمل القلب وحده أو التنفس وحده ليحتجوا بالقلب الصناعي أو عمليات التنفس الصناعي ، و إنما نتحدث عن عمل أعضاء و أجهزة داخلية كثيرة مثل الغدد الإفرازية المختلفة و الغدد الصماء و عمليات الإخراج ، و الكبد أو الكلية في غير حالات الفشل الوظيفي ، و كذا ضبط حرارة الجسم و غير ذلك .
فإذا تقرر أن تلك دلائل حياة حقيقية ، و هي كذلك : فمعناه أن هؤلاء المرضى ما زالوا أحياء حتى لحظة انتزاع أعضائهم الحيوية و إزهاق أرواحهم .
ففي أي شرع أو دين يجوز مثل ذلك القتل البشع ؟!
تناقض ما بعده تناقض ، و اجتماع النقيضين – الموت و الحياة ؛ بالكليّة – في حال واحد محال . و هذا أمر منطقي صحيح مدرك بالعقل .
و إنما كان ذلك بغرض تبرير انتزاع و استلاب أعضاء هؤلاء المرضى ، و ما يترتب عليه من قتلهم و إزهاق أرواحهم ؛ جرّاء اقتطاع و اقتلاع تلك الأعضاء السليمة الضرورية للحياة مثل القلب و الكبد و كلتا الكليتين و الرئتين ؛ لزرعها و وضعها بدلا من نظائرها التالفة في أجساد مرضى آخرين .
و هذه جريمة قتل عمد بشعة – مع سبق الإصرار و الترصد ، بلغة القانون – مقترنة باقتطاع و استلاب الأعضاء ؛ بصرف النظر عن الغرض منها ؛ لأن الغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة ، بمعنى أن المقصد الحسن لا يبيح وسيلته القبيحة . و لا معنى لإحياء نفس من الهلاك بالمرض الشديد بإهلاك و إماتة بل قتل نفس أخرى !

* و قد اختلقت و نشأت دعوى " الموت الدماغي أو الإكلينيكي " مع بداية عمليات نقل الأعضاء الحيوية في العام 1968م ، و ذلك لحماية الطبيب الإنجليزي الشهير " كريستيان برنارد " من المساءلة القانونية و الجنائية عقب قيامه بنقل قلب رجل أسود مريض بالغيبوبة العميقة إلى رجل أبيض يعاني من عطب في قلبه في جنوب إفريقيا إبان عهد الفصل العنصري ، و ترتب على ذلك موت المريض المنتزع منه قلبه - قبل أن يلقى حتفه - جراء ذلك ! [ مقال : نقل و زراعة الأعضاء تجارة لا تعرف الرحمة ، صحيفة الأهرام 21/3/1999م ]
تلك كانت بداية ظهور مصطلح موت الدماغ أو الموت الإكلينيكي في ممارسة عملية نقل الأعضاء ؛ ليكون الغطاء الطبي الذي تستتر خلفه أبشع جرائم القتل الوحشية ضد المرضى الأحياء حقيقة .
• فهؤلاء المرضى بما يسمى بالموت الدماغي ليسوا موتى حقيقة ؛ لأن كثيرا من أعضائهم الداخلية و أجهزة أجسامهم ما زالت تعمل و تقوم بوظائفها المختلفة ، و ما زالت الدماء تجري في عروقهم ، و كل ذلك دلائل و شواهد على حياة أصحابها ، لأن الموتى لا تعمل أجهزة أجسامهم و لا يجري الدم في عروقهم ؛ بل تتعفن و تتحلل أجسامهم و جثثهم .
فأين هؤلاء من أولئك ؟
إن الفارق بينهم أبعد مما بين الليل و النهار ، و من لم يجعل الله له نورا فما له من نور 
و القول بالموت الدماغي - باعتباره نظيرا للموت الحقيقي – قول باطل عقلا و شرعا و قانونا ، و تقدم بيان منافاته للعقل و المنطق .
و لن يصح في الأذهان شيء * * * إذا احتاج النهار إلى دليل

و القائلون بالموت الدماغي يعنون به توقف وظائف الدماغ – المخ – كليا أو جزئيا ، على اختلاف في ذلك .
و هذا التوقف لا يعتدّ به في القول بالموت ما دامت هناك شواهد يقينية على الحياة من أعضاء الجسم و أجهزته التي تعمل و تقوم بوظائفها المختلفة .

• و يهمنا هنا بيان مخالفة القول و الأخذ بالموت الدماغي للرأي الشرعي الرسمي و كذا للرأي القانوني الرسمي الخاص في مصر ، كما يلي :

*أولاً : الموت الدماغي غير معتبر شرعا*

نَصّ بيان مجمع البحوث الإسلامية و دار الافتاء المصرية - في الحكم الشرعي في نقل الأعضاء من الحي إلى الحي و من الميت إلى الميت – في الفقرة رقم ( 5 ) على أن : " الموت شرعا : مفارقة الحياة للإنسان مفارقة تامة ، بحيث تتوقف كل الأعضاء بعدها توقفا تاما عن أداء وظائفها ( و الذي يحدد ذلك هم الأطباء ) " . أ هـ
[ الدورة (33) لمجلس مجمع البحوث الإسلامية و دار الافتاء المصرية المنعقدة بتاريخ 24/4/1997م للرد على الكتاب المرسل من وزير الصحة آنذاك إلى شيخ الأزهر لبيان الحكم الشرعي في مشروع قانون نقل و زراعة الأعضاء البشرية : صحيفة الأهرام 4/5/1997م ]

و قد قيّد ذلك البيان الرسمي الموت المعتبر شرعا بتوقف " كل الأعضاء " " توقفا تاما " 
-	فالنص في بيان مجمع البحوث و دار الافتاء على توقف " كل الأعضاء " ، " توقفا تاما " يبطل  و يهدم دعوى الموت الدماغي المقتصر على موت الدماغ فقط .
-	و عليه " فالموت الدماغي غير معتبر في المنظور الشرعي 

*ثانيا : الموت الدماغي غير معتبر قانونا*

صرحت فتوى قسمي الفتوى و التشريع بمجلس الدولة بمصر في العام 1995م – و هي الهيئة المختصة قانونا بمراجعة مشروعات القوانين التي يرى قسم التنشريع أهميتها - بأنه : " لا قولَ بموتٍ ما دام جزءٌ من الجسم حياً " .

و قد صدرت تلك الفتوى بناءً على طلب من وزير التعليم العالي حينذاك بمراجعة مشروع بقانون بإنشاء بنوك للصمامات و الشرايين الآدمية ، و أوجبت الجمعية العمومية لقسمي الفتوى و التشريع بمجلس الدولة بأن يتضمن مشروع القانون تعريف الموت أنه : " التوقف الذاتي لجميع مظاهر الحياة و أجهزة الجسم و أعضائه ، بالمدى الزمني الذي تقرره الخبرة الطبية الفنية " . 
[ نقل الأعضاء في ضوء الشريعة و القانون ، للمستشار طارق البشري – رئيس الجمعية العمومية لقسمي الفتوى و التشريع آنذاك – ص 46 ، ط دار نهضة مصر بالقاهرة ، يناير 2001 م ]

- فأين هو التوقف الذاتي " لجميع " مظاهر الحياة و أجهزة الجسم و أعضائه في مرضى الموت الدماغي ؟!
فقطعاً و يقيناً هناك كثيرٌ من مظاهر الحياة ، و عمل بعض أجهزة الجسم و الأعضاء في هؤلاء المرضي .
و  بهذا : فلا قول بموتٍ ما دام جزء من الجسم حياً .

و عليه : فالموت الدماغي غير معترف به في المنظور القانوني

• و أحسب أنه ينبغي الأخذ بهاتين الفتيين - الصادرتين عن تلكما الجهتين الرسميتين – عند التشريع القانوني في المجلس البرلماني  .

*     *     *
صحيح أن نقل الأعضاء للمحتاجين إليها حاجة ضرورية هو إنقاذ لهم من الهلاك ؛ و إحياء لنفوسهم بالمحظور شرعا ؛ و لكنه في المقابل إهلاك و إماتة لنفوس المنتزع منهم تلك الأعضاء الحيوية . فهذا النقل للأعضاء قتل لأصحابها المأخوذة منهم 
نفس تحييها بالمحظور شرعا...مقابل نفس تميتها بغير حق  !!
جرم عظيم و إثم كبير 

*ثالثا : الموت الدماغي قتل محرّم شرعا للنفوس المعصومة* 

 يطيب لدعاة الأخذ بالموت الدماغي في نقل الأعضاء من المرضى به أن يوهموا أنفسهم أو غيرهم بدخولهم في عموم قول الله تعالى في النفس البشرية : { و من أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعا } ، و يغفلون حقيقة دخولهم في عموم بقية الآية الكريمة ، و هي قوله تعالى : { ...أنه من قتل نفسا بغير نفس أو فساد في الأرض فكأنما قتل الناس جميعا }
و الآية بتمامها : قال الله عزّ و جلّ : ﴿  مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَتَبْنَا عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا ﴾ { سورة المائدة : الآية 32 }

جاء في تفسير الطبري :
عن مجاهد، عن ابن عباس قال: "من أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعًا"، قال: من كف عن قتلها فقد أحياها " ومن قتل نفسا بغير نفس ... فكأنما قتل الناس جميعًا "، قال: ومن أوبقها.

و قال الإمام القرطبي : وعنه [ ابن عباس ] أيضا أنه قال: المعنى من قتل نفسا واحدة وانتهك حرمتها فهو مثل من قتل الناس جميعا، ومن ترك قتل نفس واحدة وصان حرمتها واستحياها خوفا من الله فهو كمن أحيا الناس جميعا. [ تفسير القرطبي : الجامع لأحكام القرآن ]
فالقائلون بالموت الدماغي لانتزاع الأعضاء و زرعها داخلون في عموم قوله تعالى { فكأنما قتل الناس جميعا } ؛ لمشاركتهم في قتل نفس معصومة .
و كل من شارك في تلك الجريمة و لو بشطر كلمة داخل أيضا في عموم قول الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم : " من أعان على قتل مؤمن بشطر كلمة لقي الله عز وجل مكتوب بين عينيه آيس من رحمة الله " . رواه ابن ماجه في سننه ، و عن ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من شرك في دم حرام بشطر كلمة جاء يوم القيامة مكتوب بين عينيه آيس من رحمة الله " . رواه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير .
نعوذ بالله من الوقوع في ذلك أو نشارك فيه بشطر كلمة من إباحة و نحوها ، و نسأل الله السلامة في الدنيا و الآخرة .

*رابعا : التعلل بأخذ بعض الدول الإسلامية بالموت الدماغي في نقل الأعضاء*

يحتج البعض من مبيحي الإماتة الدماغية بأخذ دولة مثل السعودية و غيرها بالموت الدماغي لأخذ أعضاء أجساد المرضى به ، و هذا لا حجة لهم فيه ؛ لأن عمل أهل بلد من البلاد لا يعد دليلا شرعيا و لا مصدرا من مصادر الأحكام في الشرع الإسلامي .
و هذا أمر يعرفه الطلاب المبتدئون في العلوم الدينية ، و معلوم و مشهور أيضا قول علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه للحارث – رجل من أصحابه - : " يا حار إنه ملبوس عليك ؛ الحق لا يعرف بالرجال . اعرف الحق تعرف أهله " . [ تفسير القرطبي ]

- و هناك من كبار علماء المملكة السعودية من أفتى بحرمة نقل الأعضاء من الموتى ، و منهم الشيخ ابن باز مفتي السعودية السابق ، و إليكم نص فتواه المنشورة على الموقع الرسمي للرئاسة العامة للبحوث العلمية و الإفتاء بالسعودية
-	http://www.alifta.com/Search/ResultD...stKeyWordFound :
-	العنوان :
   حكم نقل الأعضاء بعد وفاة الميت دماغيا 
( س: ما حكم نقل الأعضاء بعد وفاة الميت دماغيا كما يقولون؟ 
ج : المسلم محترم حيا وميتا ، والواجب عدم التعرض 
(الجزء رقم : 13، الصفحة رقم: 364)
له بما يؤذيه أو يشوه خلقته ، ككسر عظمه وتقطيعه ، وقد جاء في الحديث:   كسر عظم الميت ككسره حيا  ويستدل به على عدم جواز التمثيل به لمصلحة الأحياء ، مثل أن يؤخذ قلبه أو كليته أو غير ذلك ؛ لأن ذلك أبلغ من كسر عظمه. 
وقد وقع الخلاف بين العلماء في جواز التبرع بالأعضاء وقال بعضهم: إن في ذلك مصلحة للأحياء لكثرة أمراض الكلى وهذا فيه نظر ، والأقرب عندي أنه لا يجوز ؛ للحديث المذكور، ولأن في ذلك تلاعبا بأعضاء الميت وامتهانا له ، والورثة قد يطمعون في المال ، ولا يبالون بحرمة الميت ، والورثة لا يرثون جسمه ، وإنما يرثون ماله فقط. والله ولي التوفيق ) . أهـ

و منهم الشيخ ابن العثيمين ؛ حيث قال في حوار أجرته معه مجلة التوحيد المصرية ما يلي : ( الذي أراه أنه لا يجوز نقل الأعضاء من إنسان لإنسان آخر لا في حياته و لا بعد الممات ، و قد نص فقهاؤنا – رحمهم الله – في كتاب الجنائز من كتب الفقه أنه لا يجوز أخذ عضو من الميت و لو أوصى به ؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : " كسر عظم الميت ككسر عظم الحي " ، و لأن فتح هذا الباب يؤدي إلى مفاسد ، كما نسمع عن خطف الأطفال الصغار في بعض البلاد ، ثم تقطع أعضاؤهم و تباع ، و سمعنا أيضا أن الأطباء يتسرعون في الحكم بموت من مات دماغا من أجل أخذ أعضائه ن و لا تخفى مفسدة ذلك .
و الذي أراه أن هذا محرم ، و أنه لا يجوز أن يتبرع أحد بعضو من أعضائه ، و لا أن يوصي به ، و ليس لورثته أن يتصرفوا في شيء من أعضائه ) . انتهى كلامه
[ مجلة التوحيد ، العدد الثامن ، السنة السادسة و العشرون ، عدد شعبان 1418هـ / ديسمبر 1997م ]
و بمثل هاتين الفتيين أفتى الشيخ الشعراوي رحمهم الله
و إذا كانت الحرمة هنا في النقل من الموتى حقيقة ؛ فهي في المرضى الذين يراد إماتتهم أشد ؛ من باب أولى .

*خامسا : الأرواح و الأجساد لا تدخل في باب الاجتهاد*

و بقيت كلمة أخيرة : أن النفوس و الأبدان المعصومة محرمة على التأبيد ، و لا تدخل في باب الاجتهاد بحال ، و لا تستباح إلا بيقين .
ألا هل بلغت ، اللهم فاشهد

د . أبو بكر خليل

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

ألم يصدر قرار من المجمع الفقهي في الموضوع؟

----------


## خالد الصافي

موضوع شائك بالفعل!!!

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك فيكم فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور/أبو بكر خليل

----------


## الأمل الراحل

لا أظن أن بعد الموت الدماغي حياة لصاحبه .. في الدنيا طبعا .
ثم إن الشيخ السعدي رحمه الله قال بجواز التبرع بأعضاء الميت .. قرأتُ الفتوى في المجلة العربية ولا أتذكر في أي عدد منها .

----------


## د . أبو بكر خليل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك فيكم فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور/أبو بكر خليل


أكرمكم الله ، و نفعنا بما علمنا

----------


## د . أبو بكر خليل

> لا أظن أن بعد الموت الدماغي حياة لصاحبه .. في الدنيا طبعا .
> ثم إن الشيخ السعدي رحمه الله قال بجواز التبرع بأعضاء الميت .. قرأتُ الفتوى في المجلة العربية ولا أتذكر في أي عدد منها .


بخصوص الشِقّ الأول من كلامك : لا قول بموْتٍ ما دامت هناك أعضاء كاملة حية ، و أجهزة جسم تعمل

و بخصوص الشِقّ الثاني من الكلام : الموت لا يُعَدّ سبباً شرعيا لاستباحة أعضاء الجسد و اقتلاعها ،
و أعضاء الجسد ليست محلاً للتبرع

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

بارك الله فيكم فضيلة الدكتور أبو بكر
وما ذكرتم أفتى به الشيخ تيسير التميمي قاضى قضاة فلسطين فيما أظن

----------


## د . أبو بكر خليل

> بارك الله فيكم فضيلة الدكتور أبو بكر
> وما ذكرتم أفتى به الشيخ تيسير التميمي قاضى قضاة فلسطين فيما أظن


أكرمنا الله و إياكم أخي العزيز
و الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا ، و ما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

جزاك الله خيرا على غيرتك,,

 من أفضل ما كتب حول هذه المسألة رسالة علمية عن نقل الأعضاء للدكتور يوسف بن عبد الله الأحمد وهي مطبوعة. وقد عورض هذا الموضوع كثيرا وكتب فيه العديد من الأبحاث تبين حرمته, ومع ذلك البعض يتشبث بالمجمع الفلاني أو العلاني, وكأن إجماعهم حجة ؟! كيف وقراراتهم تصدر عن الأغلبية !

 ولي ملاحظة بارك الله فيك أرجو أن تتقبلها بصدر رحب, وهي حول قولك:




> [I][U][COLOR="Red"]
> 
> *ثانيا : الموت الدماغي غير معتبر قانونا*


 للعلاقة:

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=110237

 ولو كان لك تعليق أو مناقشة فحبذا يكون على الرابط المذكور

 بوركت ونفع الله بكم.

----------


## د . أبو بكر خليل

مرادي بقولي : غير معتبر قانوناً : أي من جهة القضاء ( الهيئة القضائية المختصة )
و أرحب بكل مراجعة لي أخي الكريم

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

أرجو أن تكون هيئة قضائية نسبة للقضاء الشرعي ( تحكم بالشريعة ), وإلا فيرد على تضمينها احتجاجك على ما تراه الحق في المسألة ما أوردته في مقالي المشار إليه بالرابط المذكور.. فتأمله رعاك الباري

 وفقك الله وجهدك مشكور.. 

 واسلم لمحبك..

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

> وما ذكرتم أفتى به الشيخ تيسير التميمي قاضى قضاة فلسطين فيما أظن
> أكرمنا الله و إياكم أخي العزيز
> و الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا ، و ما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله


هل ما زال مفتياً
وما المذهب المتبع في الفتوى في فلسطين؟
وما المذهب العقيدي المنتشر عند علماء فلسطين؟

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> هل ما زال مفتياً
> وما المذهب المتبع في الفتوى في فلسطين؟
> وما المذهب العقيدي المنتشر عند علماء فلسطين؟


الشيخ تيسير التميمي حفظه الله بلغ سن التعاقد
أما عن مذهبه فلا أدري
وأنصح نفسي وإخواني بأخذ الفتوى ممن يتقي الله وممن يفتى بالكتاب والسنة لأن مثله موفق مهما كان مذهبه والشيخ تيسير من هؤلاء إن شاء الله ولا نزكي على الله أحداً .. وأوصى أن نهتم بديننا وليس مذهب فلان وماذا يعتقد علان وهل تؤخذ فتوى من يثبت الجهة ؟أم لا وماذا يقول فلان في حديث الصورة وما موقفه من التفويض !
فقد رأينا من اشتغل بهذا ونسى نفسه ومضت السنون وقضى عمره في جنابة لم يحسن الاغتسال منها..

----------

